# Free t4 , Free t3 TBG test results



## Melissa12 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi,

I just received my lab results.

Freet4 0.96 Range 0.58-1.64
Free t3 3.3 Range 2.5-3.9
TBG 21.7 Range 13.0-30.8

Do most of you find that the 
free's are better in the high end of the range, do you find that you have more energy?

Also has anyone asked for a Reverse T3?

I still want to request an increase in the Cytomel to get my Free t3 Higher

Thanks for any advise!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Melissa12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received my lab results.
> 
> ...


Your FT3 looks to be at the ideal place. Are you not feeling well? FT4 will come in low when taking any form of exogenous T3 and this is as it should be.

What T4 are you taking and how much Cytomel are you taking?


----------



## Melissa12 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi,

I am taking Synthroid 150mcg and 10mcg of Cytomel. I have been struggling with fatigue, pain, went from feeling like I could make it through about 6 hours of physical activity to no energy since the beginning of October. I also take Lexapro for depression and started to cut back on my dosage a few months ago. I have struggled for a long time with insomnia, (maybe caused as a side effect of Lexapro) yet since beginning of October I have been in bed most of the time. Not good. It does not feel like my usual depression phase. I have not had a serious bout since 2009. It is frustrating. My Endo says it is not Thyroid related. I have always felt that something more is going on with me than just your are depressed, like something is throwing me off. Any suggestions? Do you think the T4 is where it should be? Thank you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Melissa12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am taking Synthroid 150mcg and 10mcg of Cytomel. I have been struggling with fatigue, pain, went from feeling like I could make it through about 6 hours of physical activity to no energy since the beginning of October. I also take Lexapro for depression and started to cut back on my dosage a few months ago. I have struggled for a long time with insomnia, (maybe caused as a side effect of Lexapro) yet since beginning of October I have been in bed most of the time. Not good. It does not feel like my usual depression phase. I have not had a serious bout since 2009. It is frustrating. My Endo says it is not Thyroid related. I have always felt that something more is going on with me than just your are depressed, like something is throwing me off. Any suggestions? Do you think the T4 is where it should be? Thank you!


Since you are taking Cytomel, it is my humble opinion that you are on waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much T4. It should be a 4 to 1 ratio. That would put you at 40 mgs. of T4. As you increase Cytomel, T4 should be increased as per.

No wonder you don't feel good.

T4 is supposed to be low when taking exogenous T3.


----------



## Melissa12 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi,

Do you mean that the T4 blood test result is supposed to be low? Can you explain?

Thank you!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Melissa,

Have you had your Ferritin levels checked? How about Vitamin D?

If either is low it will cause lack of energy.

How do you take your T-4 and T-3 medications? Do you take with plenty of water and away from any calcium or iron supplements?

Your FT-3 looks ideal to me - your FT-4 is a bit low. Your dose is fairly high so it looks to be a absorption issue for you.


----------



## Melissa12 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi,

I take the Synthroid in the morning with water. I then take the Cytomel at noon and 3pm without calcium. Thanks for your suggestions. I know my doctor will say everything is fine. It still does not feel fine. I am wondering if I need to switch to Unithroid. How would I find out if it is an absorption issue?

Best to you!


----------

